# Dr Richard Schultz' Intestinal Formula #2



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

Has anyone used this product. I have and it definitely helps with the D. But I am concerned about ingredients. It has bentonite clay(pharmaceutical grade), Flax seeds, Apple pectin, Slippery Elm bark, Marshmallow root, Psyllium seed, peppermint leaf, and activated willow charcoal. It definitely binds you but only lasts me a day. Do these ingredients sound safe to use. Just a note: I DO NOT SELL THIS STUFF. I just want to know if anyone has heard of or used it. It was given to me by a naturopath.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Where did your naturopath get this? And, do you need to go to a naturopath to get it or can you get it at health food stores? I am not sure what bentonite clay is but charcoal is not supposed to be taken while taking other meds because (like Questran) it sucks up the other stuff so that you do not get the benefits of the other vitamins or medications you are taking. I have also heard that Charcoal should only be used on a temporary basis. HOWEVER, what do I know? I would go on line and plug in each and every ingredient for their side effects. If it only lasts one day that means you have to take it every day, right? We would all be willing to do that if it worked. Let us know how you are doing ok? We would all be willing to try something like this if it is not harmful and helps to relieve our unrelenting D.Leslie


----------



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't take this every day. Only about once a week because I am scared of the ingredients. I also do NOT take as much as they recommend. The bottle says take 5 capsules 5 times a day. That is 25 capsules a day. I only take 2 capsules once a day. 25 capsules a day seems ridiculous and just a ploy to make the product not last as long so you have to buy more. I purchased this stuff from calling 1-800-HERB-DOC. (American Botanical Pharmacy). Like I said before I DO NOT SELL THIS. So don't anyone bite my head off. The naturopath who gave it to me seems like a really nice lady but sometimes I question her motives because she charges so much money. When I purchased this stuff from her it cost me $40. When I purchased directly from the company, it was only $20. Thats a lot of profit!! So that's why I question the ingresients and stuff. I guess I don't really trust her. I am afraid to show it to my GI doc because he is always getting mad at me for trying this stuff. He wants me to trust only him. TRUST seems to be a big issue in my life, YA think? Anyway, sorry for rambling again.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

What does your GI doc say when you tell him you'll trust only him when you get good results from him? Nothing, I'll bet. (Except, maybe, come back in a month and we'll try something else. Go pay the clerk on your way out)


----------



## ottok (Oct 8, 2003)

These ingredients sound wonderful. Bentonite is a clay that can be used both externally and internally. It acts by adsorbing and neutralizing toxins. Parrots in the Amazon whose diet consists of seeds and plants that are naturally toxic can digest these foods when they eat this clay. They instinctively swarm to locations that contain this clay to feed on it (I saw this on "David Attenborough's Life of Birds" on PBS). Bentonite clay can also be consumed by humans. The action of the activated charcoal is similar to the Bentonite clay. As to the other ingredients--apple pectin, slippery elm and marshmallow root provide a soothing, mucillagenous coating for your GI tract and are entirely safe to consume; psyllium seed is a soluble fibre and the main ingredient in Metamucil and very beneficial if you can tolerate fibre; flax seeds (if you can tolerate seeds) are beneficial for their fibre and oil; and peppermint is normally safe (though not recommended if you have heartburn or ulcers). I have used all of these ingredients--some on their own, others in a formula. I can't tolerate any seeds, so flax seeds are out of the question for me, and psyllium husks also create problems because I have difficulty with fibre. I did find the charcoal, marshmallow and slippery elm very helpful, though. I used the bentonite only as part of a formula that also contained psyllium, so I don't know what it's like on its own. I think the ingredients in your formula sound perfectly safe, and if they help you, I would go ahead and take them. If you still aren't sure, why don't you get a second opinion from another naturopath/ reputable alternative practitioner? Also, as somebody else mentioned here--you might want to take this supplement apart from medications or vitamins, since the clay and the charcoal might neutralize their effects, too!


----------



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

I cannot take seeds at all either, I open the capsules and sift the seeds out with a small strainer, then, I empty the contents into a glass of water and chug quickly. Although stuff really isn't so bad. Thanks for your input. It makes me feel a whole lot better.


----------

